# FreshPet? Which to get?



## ElleB (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello again! My boyfriend works in a cooler for a distributing company that delivers to grocery stores and he always brings home free food for us if they get wrong orders or if there is a broken box. He also has an allowance each month to buy a box of whatever he wants. He has brought home organic eggs and organic milk before.

He told me that there is dog food in his cooler but we didn't adopt our Chipper until earlier this month. I didn't think to ask him about the food until now because I just assumed it was cheap or off-brand food. 

Now that I started mixing Chip's dry food with canned food, I have been curious to know what kind of dog food they carry. He just told me it's called "Freshpet"... I did a little googling and searching on this forum and have read good things so far. 

My next question is... is there a certain line that you would recommend for my Maltese? They have Select, Vital, Deli Fresh, and Nature's Fresh on their website but I am not sure what lines they carry at my boyfriend's workplace. Also, how do you feed your Maltese Freshpet rolls (mixing, plain)? Is there a certain method to introduce this new food, or should I jump right in and mix it? Any suggestions?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I recently began the Fresh Pet Vital.I put a little chopped up on the Kibble. Mine love it!! Make sure that you check the exp. Date. I was going to get some at a one store in my area and the exp. Dates had already expired. I went someplace else. I started with just a little but then added to it, just a little topping. Mine all did fine with it!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Freshpet is excellent, personally I think all the lines are great. I will replace a meal of kibble now and then. Right now I am using deli fresh, I like this one because of the extras it has for skin and coat-but I think alternating is fine. The past three days the boys have had freshpet for dinner instead of kibble-only thing to keep in mind, the salt in freshpet makes them drink more, which means more potty trips outside for us.

Edit to add if you are getting a box of it, make sure you freeze some. It lasts 7 days officially in the frige once opened, freezing does change the texture a bit but it's still good.


----------



## ElleB (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for your input! I think they only carry select at his workplace. Can't wait for my baby to try it!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My trio eat DeliFresh chicken. They wouldn't eat the Select, but they are VERY picky eaters. I actually tried to mix them and they would spit out the Select, and pick up the Deli.! It just didn't seem that different to me! 

I've been pleased with the food thus far.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Ah, Fresh Pet..... Gracie LOVED the bagged versions... they are soft crumbles... instead of the roll of food. I loved the bagged version, too because it wasn't as messy and was easier for me to just pour some into a bowl for her.

She really loved those crumbles...any kind of those she would eat  And Gracie is picky.

It is a good food...


----------



## ElleB (Sep 17, 2012)

My boyfriend only brought home one roll. I saved 3.5 lbs for my baby and gave the rest to my sister because she owns 2 big dogs. One of her dogs (which she said is a picky eater) gobbled it up, and the other one (which she said eats everything) didn't care for it that much. The 1st dog came over and started picking around the 2nd dog's bowl. And the 2nd dog prob. weighs 40-50 lbs more than the 1st dog, so I could tell he didn't care for it too much or else he would've inhaled it. lol I guess it's not for everyone! My chip liked it though


----------

